# Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine Label Contest



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2007)

A.











B.








C.












D.














E.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 1, 2007)

I will tally up the results next Saturday night and post the winner in the contest area and here next Sunday. Please vote for your top two choices out of these finalists. They are listed here in random order. I think they are all superb and would be proud to use any of them. 


Also thank you to everyone who entered or at least tried even if they never sent their entry in. I wish I could choose many winners!


Thanks to all.


----------



## masta (Apr 1, 2007)

Awesome job by all and once again I am truly impressed with the talent and creativity by our members!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2007)

Man, thats a tough decision.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 1, 2007)

Good luck Appleman........ I'm glad I am not the one that has to choose........... Well........ I guess I am....... sorta............


I would have to use all of them in some capacity........ even the ones that wern't chosen.


----------



## geocorn (Apr 1, 2007)

They are all excellent.All of theseshould beenteredin the WineMaker Label contest.*Edited by: geocorn *


----------



## docbee (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, they are all excellent. Good job to all that entered a label. No losers there. Tough to only pick 2.


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, after a full day, it looks like the votes are pretty obvious, and correct.


Is it to early to call yet?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes Jobe, it is a little too early to call the official winner yet! I said next Saturday and I will wait until then. The votes keep coming in, there may even be a few mail in votes or even a few dangling chads






Time will tell who the winner is!


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Sorry Appleman, I do remember reading your post were you said next Saturday...............


You know us wine makers.........


Gotta be impatient about something all the time..


----------



## Waldo (Apr 2, 2007)

jobe05 said:


> Well, after a full day, it looks like the votes are pretty obvious, and correct.
> 
> 
> Is it to early to call yet?




I agree jobe...those are two awesome labels !! It would be tough for me to pick a winner between those two.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## jobe05 (Apr 2, 2007)

Waldo: Probably, more than anything, that was the reason for my post......


*APPLEMAN............. PUT AN END TO THIS MADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Then we'll do 2 things:


#1 - Aske how he was able to come to such a conclusion.


#2 - Flip flop on him and tell him he was wrong, he was right, he was wrong, he was right........


----------



## grapeman (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree guys, it is a tough choice between the two, and I believe another three, but ultimately somebody will win! Do we pick well stated simplicity, or over the top graphics manipulation? 


I'm even considering putting 1 on the front and the other winner on the back!






The votes are still coming in all the time. It will be interesting to see how many votes are cast!


----------



## jsmahoney (Apr 2, 2007)

Appleman, well done, casting a vote is the way to go! They were all good, and everyone can consider themselves a winner! It being very hard to select which ones to eliminate to the finalists. Good job to everyone who entered, andgood luck to the five finalists!

*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## grapeman (Apr 4, 2007)

appleman said:


> A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm posting this again to make it easier to see the label choices. Need some sticky notes.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay how did you shrink them that much to fit all 5 in 1 post wthout losing quality?


----------



## Waldo (Apr 4, 2007)

It can be done pretty easily with Adobe


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2007)

I have Adobe now but have alot of learning to do with it. When Im in a
hurry I switch back and forth to Microsoft Picture It Premium as it has
a few good tools thathat Im sure Adobe CS has but I have no idea yet
how to use them but Im learning! I like using Pictures Fonts better as
it shows you what it looks like before you change it for example!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 4, 2007)

Each label is worthy of six bottles.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 6, 2007)

I will announce the contest winner Sunday AM. I may have a surprise or two for you all then! Thanks again for everybodies entries. They are most appreciated and show the great talents our member have!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 7, 2007)

I have posted the winners of the contest in the post under Nuclear Apple/Pepper Wine at
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3083&amp;FID=9&amp;PR=3&amp;PN=10


----------

